
Small Business Owners Think They Suck at Sales, but They're Wrong - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/small-business-owner/small-business-owners-think-they-suck-at-sales-but-theyre-wrong/
======
mkonda
I use mimiran for proposals and it helps me to avoid spending so much time on
the needless boilerplate. I can focus on solving a customer's problem. Its
nice that it gives you a bit of a kick about pricing. I wonder if it could
help you establish pricing for a proposal with a wizard to help you determine
the VALUE to the customer?

